# 2007 manual transmission and other thoughts from a newbie & volvo fan



## soledoc (Apr 14, 2006)

HI. New to this site. I feel like I've been here because it's the same hosting company as swedespeed.com for volvo fanatics like me.
So here's my dillema. I've got two volvos. One is a '98 V70R automatic in saffron (orange) wagon with 105K miles that I use on the weekends and for trips. Fun car that I'll not part with. Only one of 113 made for U.S.
2nd car is an '04 S60 T5 automatic (because wife hates MT cars) which is driving me crazy not having my stick shift that I've always had before. The '04 is a 60 month purchase and I've made about 24 payments and I'm close to being break even on a trade in, and I'd be in the plus if I sold it privately. I can deal with the wagon not being a stick, but my daily driver now for the past two years is an automatic, or a geartronic (GT) as volvo calls it. I like the car and the performance is fine for a FWD car, but I've really been looking for a nice blue car (I'm a blue freak!!), MT, FWD or AWD, safe, sporty with decent room for a family of me, wife, 3 year old kid and occasional dog (vizsla). Mostly though the vizsla rides in the wagon.
I've looked at the A4 and actually love the S4 in nogaro blue with blue alcantara seats, but wife doesn't like the back seat. She likes the A6. Problem is no manual trannys yet. So I was wondering if there's rumors of a MT for '07. I really like the new body style for the A6. Unfortuately they don't have any blue interiors like the S4 does. Maybe if I hold out until '07 they'll have what I'm looking for. I may go test drive the 3.2 quattro this weekend. That would be the engine I'm interested in. I know I could look for a used 2.7T A6 in the previous body style, but I don't like it. Plus I don't really want a used car.
I'm already in good with my local Audi dealership and my former salesman with volvo is also the audi/porsche salesman now. I'm actually the president of the hoosier chapter of the volvo club of america, but I would not be averse to switching to an audi. The only other real car I would consider instead of the A6 would be the volvo S60R, but it's quite similar to my current car. 
Thanks in advance for any thoughts on my situation.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: 2007 manual transmission and other thoughts from a newbie & volvo fan (soledoc)*

Welcome!
Volvo's are great cars. My father has an XC90 that he's trading in to get the V8 this year.
For me, the A6 has the amount of room I was looking for. The A4 is a little too small for my taste, and at that size, there is a tonne of competition for your money.
I've owned only manual transmissions until now, and to be quite honest, I don't miss 'em. Throwing the six speed auto into sport mode is for me, essentially the same thing, and it's buttery smooth. Also, from what I'm hearing and reading, go for the new body style.
Please post back if you have any questions or have any picture requests!
PS - get the amaretto interior!


----------



## soledoc (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: 2007 manual transmission and other thoughts from a newbie & volvo fan (GLI_Man)*

Thanks for the reply! You really think the 6 sp automatic is a good tranny? I also want a car that would be fairly rare, so the A6 3.2 quattro in a manual would be a great choice especially if I could personalize the interior a bit. I saw that amaretto interior. Do you have any pics of your car you could post. 
I'm also thinking about leasing the A6 since I do own my volvo wagon and I could alwys save miles on the new A6 that way. My wife's car is Porsche Cayenne and it's also leased. I drive 15-20K miles per year and she drives about 15k and no more. I do want to keep three cars in the family.
I think I'll go test drive the 3.2 quattro this weekend and report back on my findings....but I may just wait to see what they do in '07 in hopes there may be a manual.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: 2007 manual transmission and other thoughts from a newbie & volvo fan (soledoc)*

Call me crazy, but ya, I really do like the transmission. I don't find that it searches for the right gear very often. It can be a little "laggy" coming off from a stop, but that seems to be more common now that cars are going with electronic trottles. *shrugs*
In any event, here are some pictures!


----------



## soledoc (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: 2007 manual transmission and other thoughts from a newbie & volvo fan (GLI_Man)*

Thanks for the pics! That is a beautiful interior...even if it isn't blue or two tone (my favorite). I really like this new body style. I guess I could live with the automatic...I know my wife would appreciate it and would be more apt to drive it...which would leave me with the volvo wagon or Porsche Cayenne to drive. I would always pic my wagon over her SUV....I just hate SUVs period.
I just tried to call my audi salesguy and I'm going to take a test drive of the 3.2 this afternoon. I'll report my findings tonight.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: 2007 manual transmission and other thoughts from a newbie & volvo fan (soledoc)*

Have fun - buying a car sure is exciting!
The option list is filled with good ideas. I got the Premium and Convenience packages - the stereo is incredible and I love the bluetooth connectivity.


----------



## Juaser (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: 2007 manual transmission and other thoughts from a newbie & volvo fan (GLI_Man)*

If youre a shift person, make sure you get the wood steering wheel with paddle shifters option. It makes me drive way faster than I normally do, and thats a good thing.


----------



## fotoapparat (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: 2007 manual transmission and other thoughts from a newbie & volvo fan (GLI_Man)*

Ahh I miss Calgary....Nice Cars in Brentwood type areas!


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: 2007 manual transmission and other thoughts from a newbie & volvo fan (fotoapparat)*

If you like the S4 look but want more room, then how about an A3 2.0T Quattro in Sprint Blue (It is now a standard color for the A3 for 2007 model year models)? The A3 has a little more room, a 6-speed manual, a chip will give you all the power you could want, and the S-Line package will give it aggressive looks.
Or if you open up to the idea of an automatic, DSG is the best automatic out there.


----------



## soledoc (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: 2007 manual transmission and other thoughts from a newbie & volvo fan (Wimbledon)*

I'll take a look at the A3....but it seems to be a small car. I was looking for a nice mid size sedan in a stick...and of course a nice blue. Hadn't thought about the new A3.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

*Re: 2007 manual transmission and other thoughts from a newbie & volvo fan (soledoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soledoc* »_I'll take a look at the A3....but it seems to be a small car. I was looking for a nice mid size sedan in a stick...and of course a nice blue. Hadn't thought about the new A3.

You'll be pleasantly surprised at how much room they have. I know for a fact that the back seat room in an A3 is larger than an A4 and you would be able to get Sprint Blue (or for an extra $2500 Nogaro Blue paint through Audi Exclusive).


----------



## soledoc (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: 2007 manual transmission and other thoughts from a newbie & volvo fan (Wimbledon)*

Didn't see the nogaro blue as an option for the A3...but I am not interested in the A3. I want a new A6 with a stick shift.


----------



## Enclenta (Apr 26, 2006)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------

